# Hypno old timers- Hows it going?



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I thought i would post about something ON topic for a change.How is everyone doing at the moment with their hypnotherapy? I finished mine for the second time much earlier on this year and i am doing okay. I have my moments. The rules are still changing, but i am more comfortable with myself and i know i will get better. Less anxiety is always a good thing. I find it much easier to go out, even when my IBS is playing up.I unfortunately lost my CD1, but have it sorted and am waiting for a new one in the post. lol. Doh.BQ, Evie, how are you?And any others i have forgotton. Hope all the arguements on this forum have not put anyone else off from posting.Nikki


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

thank you, Nikki*. i have been trying to get a response to a question about Mellisa's hypno program but haven't gotten a response.Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Unless you have something useful to mention about finishing the hypno program please don't post to this thread. I want to keep it on topic.Nikki


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Weeeeelllllll, This "old timer" LOL is feelin the title some days.







Waaaaaay back, in the olden days........ LOL My worst symptom was pain. I am happy to report it is very manageable currently, even though I am having a D flare. The D flare I suspect, is coming from those "old" hormones. Ya know, those changes that occur within a woman when she may be slip slidin her way down the other side of said "hill".







Now stop that laughing Nikki! Someday this will happen to you too! LOLI am managing the D with a panacea of things that have worked for me in the past: the hypno imagery, calcium, relaxation, gentle exercise when I can, diet of course and best of all, no anxiety about the flare itself.







Thanks for asking Nikki!Hey, what about the rest of the "old timers"??? AZ, Jean G(If you are lurking....I keep waiting to see you on HGTV teaching stained glass techniques LOL), Stef, Norb, Zay????







BQ


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I guess I'm a sort of old timer







doing pretty well. I finished last year and have done the tapes occassionally as a booster although probably not as often as I should. I did go back and redo the first 20 sessions or so when I went through a bad patch in June (I think it was anxiety over traveling). I didn't finish the whole 100 days which I should have but still got a lot of relief. I still use the imagery too when I need to.thanks for the thread - I thought of doing this a couple of days ago since I thought it was time.nancy


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

I know i haven't been around as long as others - but I had to write in and say thanks to Nikki* for a reasonable thread on this forum!







I"ve done the tapes twice now and have been using them as needed which has helped me deal with issues as they arise. I go thru my ups and downs still, but try to stay positive and not get worked up over everything. Recently i was on vacation to the beach -- made the mistake of listening to my favorite side of mike's tapes while sitting on the beach. Between Mike's voice and the ocean, I don't think i've ever been so relaxed in my life! Fell right asleep







Thank God my boyfriend had the good sense to stick an umbrella over me or i would have burned to a crisp! Hope everyone else is doing well,Kac


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Nikki*, i think it might be best not ttry and split the group and turn it into a popularity contest. Couldn't this be about hypnotherapy successes rather than tape successes?Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I was actually interested in people who had had success with the tapes. But whatever goes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi Nikki,Hope you are doing well. Thanx for posting this thread.I am continuing to do well with the CD's and it has greatly enhanced my quality of life, but I will be the first one to admit that it isn't a panacea by itself. I think the results might depend on the individual. But I would definitely recommend them to anyone who is new to this forum/board and interested in engaging in relaxation therapies.Evie


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Who ya calling "old" BQ?







Still doing well, but not like before. Stress levels are through the roof lately, and some IBS symptoms have reappeared. However, I don't worry about IBS symptoms like before. I don't fret or put myself into a panic. I just acknowlege to myself I have D today. I look at it more as my body signalling me that there is a problem; some sort of stress that I need to recognize and deal with. AZ


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I am doing pretty well, I guess. Lotronex has a lot to do with that. The last couple of weeks have been pretty eventful and so I've been having some D. I"m also way stressed! I think I need to do a tape refresher, or at least listen to that side 2 some nights. Unfortunately we've gone from a tape and CD household to pretty much a CD household and it's hard for me to listen to tapes in the house. I listen to music tapes in my car, but don't fancy a trip to the garage for my hypno. I've got to email eric and see if he can hook up this tape owner with cds so I can listen again







I kinda miss that Mike Mahoney's voice


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yeah, i love Mikes voice too. Its so soothing. Mmmm...







Anyway, glad to know people are doing okay.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

Mike's voice is such a pleasure to listen to. I never tire of it. I can be in the worst way, and I often have to exercise the daylights out of myself before I can calm down, but listening to him always alleviates my anxiety... and that alleviates my nervous stomach.


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

AHHHHH HUMMMMMMMM another old timer here even tho I am only 35 but BQ I understand slipping down the old hill. Menopause has changed my IBS from D to C when I did my tapes I was sever D and then from Jan til middle June I was Sever C now I seem to be settleing down. Granted they worked on my colon in the last surgery and took scar tissue. Now when I want to poppie I get 5 minutes of exetrem pain and I can not wait. I have introduced some flax into my diet which I think is helping me. The tapes have brought me threw alot this year even the surgical pain.Denise


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

Glad to hear you are getting along ok, Denise. You've had a lot on your plate recently.Evie


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Considering the stresses I under lately and not to mention out of control hormones I think I'm doing pretty good!I still like to listen to my favorites tapes now and then but its more for enjoyment and the relaxation then the IBS.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi Nikki et al,I guess I'm relatively ancient regarding the tapes (not wanting to date any of you who are more ancient than I!!)Here's how I'm doing: click here Though I can't really attribute it directly to the tapes, they may have had some indirect effect.







LTL


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

That is fantastic LTL! Woo Hoo! Lets hope it stays that way!


----------

